# For The Love Of Cuttlefish...



## leah elisheva (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Wednesday to all!

Today's simple cuttlefish lunch, was _pan seared_  (versus smoked) and then just layered over a hot pot of simple amaranth with onion, as seen right here:













DSCF3521.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013






Often I do SMOKE these though, and/or grill them, tangle them in pesto, pasta, or whatever quickie random meal it be.

And so, in the fashion of my "Octopus" post from last Thursday, I thought I'd send some midweek cheer, and by sharing today's humble meal, and too, a couple of my cuttlefish simple lunches with you.

I do seem to quite regularly rotate between octopus, cuttlefish, and snails, (again and again), as my little "go-to quickies," to merely throw together and devour on many a day throughout the week; and then opt for other things when able.

In any event, I do love that trio, and so here's to eating what we each enjoy!

Meanwhile, Happy "Thanksgiving Eve," and/or first night of Chanukah to some, and one VERY RAINY WEDNESDAY to those of us here, on the New Hampshire Coast! Smiles.

However, "We bring our own sunshine" in this great world, I do believe. So here is a huge CHEERS to that! Enjoy!!! - Leah













DSCN3975.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0071.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0079.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0113.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0114.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0186.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0223.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0231.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0410.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0434.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0478.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0531.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0579.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0708.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0794.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0806.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0845.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0881.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF0984.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1131.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1236.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1604.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF1678.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2330.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2524.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2612.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2744.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2816.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2892.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF2991.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3009.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3168.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3259.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3330.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3413.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


















DSCF3455.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 27, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2013)

That's bunch of Cuttlefish dishes! I'll take them all, extra tentacles please!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you Dirtsailor!!! Yes, I do love grabbing life by the tentacles!!! Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## driedstick (Nov 27, 2013)

That looks great, Are you having some kind of fish for Thanksgiving also?? Those look like great dishes.

Happy "Tentacle" Day  LOL No really happy "Turkey Day"


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you dried stick!! And happy tentacle or turkey day to you!!!

As for food, I am celebrating the holidays each day now, and so it starts with a simple smoked frogs' legs sample today, and then moves into some oysters, smoked alligator, and some other fish related fun over the next few days, and then right on into the new week ahead too! So stay tuned!

Meanwhile, happy Thanksgiving, and fabulous Thursday to you and to all!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 4, 2013)

Happy Wednesday all!

Here's today's super simple lunch, (just finished devouring it), of spinach, paprika, olive oil and luscious smoked cuttlefish! I figured it was worth adding in thus, to this previous thread.

Cheers to all! - Leah













DSCF3599.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 4, 2013


















DSCF3600.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 4, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Happy Wednesday all!
> 
> Here's today's super simple lunch, (just finished devouring it), of spinach, paprika, olive oil and luscious smoked cuttlefish! I figured it was worth adding in thus, to this previous thread.
> 
> ...


Looks great Leah! Our local Pho shop has a great seafood gumbo, Bun Man that has cuttlefish in it. They also make a cuttlefish salad, Goi Muc that's tasty!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 4, 2013)

Well thank you tons dirtsailor!!!! Your PHO SHOP sounds fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks great as usual.

Octopus prices a bit strong ,probably because its salad season.

Jumbo model must have been 3 kg!













IMG_0574.jpg



__ moikel
__ Dec 4, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 5, 2013)

MAN does your fish market look OUTSTANDING! That's it, I am moving to Australia!!!

The octopus looks incredible! And are those tiny octopus cuties in the background (another love of mine) and then red mullet fish near it too?  It all looks so amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing!!! You're so very blessed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers to it all! Thank you!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 5, 2013)

Largest fish market in Australia,wholesale /retail .Its about 4k away as the pelican flies. Normally there are 3 sizes then some imported stuff which I  don't buy.

The ones from Tasmania are my favourite,cold water ,skin a better texture. Aussies are gearing up for the traditional seafood binge at Xmas.Market trades 24 hours x2 days until Xmas day. Better suited to the climate.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow Mick, your Christmas must be perfect! All the fish one wishes for, without the snow!!

So wonderful!!!

Meanwhile, here's to today! And to little tiny octopus delicacies too! (I love those).

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 5, 2013)

Sydney gets seafood from the colder south ,warmer / tropical north & New Zealand.
So there is a huge range of product. That red fish was ruby snapper ,northern. We do get red mullet exact same, fish as Eu..rope .
Sydney is the biggest,oldest city we have & the gateway to the rest of the country. 
It's a very diverse city,culturally,ethnically ,arts,opera house,the harbour. THE FOOD 
Rocks!
I have a mixed relationship with it , come & see it I will give you a tour.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 5, 2013)

That sounds so amazing, and I would love that!!! The food even, sounds so exceptional and the access you have, is incredible!!!! You're very blessed! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Dec 5, 2013)

Aussie's at Xmas if they have access to it will eat a stack of cooked prawns(shrimp) served cold. Then its depends oysters maybe, what we call "bugs" shovel nose sand creature(I will post a photo) ,maybe a poached salmon(farmed) whole baked snapper or whatever suits.Ethnic variations of course.

People grill seafood a lot.Sure there are still turkey & ham devotees but thats often served cold as well.

My neighbour down the coast sold 700 x dozen oysters the day before Xmas in a town of 1200 people!He is just one out of about 5 oyster shacks.

Its hot,people are wearing shorts & t shirts the kids are in the pool ,nobody wants to be sweating it out in the kitchen over a turkey & trimmings.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 6, 2013)

Just that lineup Mick, and your pal's quite massive oyster doings; bring such delightful imagery into the day!!! Happy weekend to all!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy Wednesday Great Cookies Of The Smoking World!!!!!!!

I just finished lunch - pan seared cuttlefish today and with a simple Greek "Marouli" (green) salad, of chopped romaine, green onions, and fresh dill! It was AMAZING!!!

*While these photos today are dark, blurry etc.; and I don't 'photoshop' or fix my pictures and so what's there is there, one can still hopefully get a glimpse of this very simple albeit healthful and wonderful meal! (Or to me anyway). Smiles. WOW do I just love cuttlefish so much!*

While all cuttlefish is superb, (smoked, grilled, and so forth), I think what I do love about the pan seared, is that they didn't shrink down as much and thus some big ones remained, which I just adore, and also I can "under cook" them some, just searing for seconds, and thus have them super soft and savory, versus cooking too much on the grill etc. (I'm excited to make cuttlefish ceviche next time)!

OK, forgive the blurry pics, but please do indeed find the joy (I hope) nonetheless! And happy midweek to all - make today's hump day so grand that even the lobsters start dancing and just right out of the sea!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF4392.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


















DSCF4393.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


















DSCF4394.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


















DSCF4395.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


















DSCF4396.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


















DSCF4400.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


















DSCF4402.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


















DSCF4403.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


















DSCF4404.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


















DSCF4405.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


















DSCF4406.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


















DSCF4410.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 22, 2014


----------



## frankbe (Jan 22, 2014)

Leah...

Shouls you ever consider to start a restaurant , pls let me know !
I'll start saving for a ticket to the US !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankbe (Jan 22, 2014)

Shouls = should...

My chubby fingers, sorry.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh FrankBe, you're so very kind! Thank you tons! You must just have cuttlefish GALORE right where you are, yes?

And no worries on the typo! I understood it the first time and indeed speak "Typoese" (being the queen of some major ones daily myself)!!!! A sign of an active and great thinker, right?

OH - and my cuttlefish today were from Thailand actually! So there you have it!

Thank you again!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy Friday Great Smoky Cookies!!!!!!!!!

I was going to smoke cuttlefish today, had the pieces on the smoker and all, only to learn, amid our 2 degree weather, that my propane valve was indeed FROZEN!

And so a "pan seared" version it did become! But it was delicious!!!!!!!!!!

Here is to smoked on the next warmer day!!! But thanks for sharing in my dinner from today nonetheless!

Cheers and happy weekend!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF4693.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 7, 2014


















DSCF4694.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 7, 2014


















DSCF4695.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 7, 2014


















DSCF4696.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 7, 2014


















DSCF4697.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 7, 2014


















DSCF4698.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 7, 2014


















DSCF4699.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 7, 2014


















DSCF4700.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 7, 2014


















DSCF4701.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 7, 2014


















DSCF4702.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 7, 2014


----------



## moikel (Feb 7, 2014)

Thats a really pretty plate
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.Lovely mix of colour. Saw a cuttlefish salad on the menu last night up at the local. Very sicilian in style orange segments,shaved fennel,rucola, dressing.

Last winter in Sydney it got so cold we had a frost
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. It lasted until 730 am. Locals bust out overcoats,boots,thermal undies, Swedish female backpackers still in daisy dukes..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good thing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Locals rush travel agents for tickets to Bali,Thailand, Queensland "because if I don't get a week in the sun I will never get through winter"

Just loaded MES with ice to stop cheese smoke going tits up.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you Mick!!! Your local places sure do serve up great fare!

And your weather and the local attitude about such is just a riot!!

Hey, I'm retrying my roasted octopus dish today, without potatoes, and so stay tuned!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

